# Time I posted some of my favorite pics...



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

just saw one of my pics used in a story on BBC World on Instagram, so I have removed my photos.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

.................


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

...............


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

..............


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

..................


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

............


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

...............


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

...........


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the one with the canned foods, from several perspectives. As a photographer, a cook and a foodie! It's a very artistic presentation of canned goods.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

took that one on the grounds of the United Nations university in Tokyo, there was a small market that day...preserves, rock salt, flowers, hand made bags...all kinds of things...we ate a pizza made in a van by another foreigner, he drives it around and cooks for folks...very tasty. We`ll be going back to Tokyo in january for the antiques jamboree....we love that event, fun to see whats on offer, we always seem to find something to add to out inventory/collection.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

that's very cool! I"m not able to travel, for many reasons the biggest of which is financial. But I love to see photos that other people take during their travels. Lots of times there are ideas for things that can be done here at home!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I have been living in Japan for 19 years and do get to travel around the country when my wife and I get time off together. Theres so much to shoot here, it` so small yet history is everywhere.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

..................


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

.....................


----------

